# Support midwifery? Help us keep our midwives in Terre Haute!



## devon (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello all,
Some of you from Indiana may have heard about our plight to save the midwives in Terre Haute, IN. We currently have only 2 CNMs in the Wabash Valley who practice at Union Hospital.

Union made the decision to terminate their contracts at the end of October - thereby stranding many women who are pregnant and being served by the midwives.

Please help us support women's choice of care provider in the Wabash Valley.

If you would like to sign up for updates, email us at [email protected]

Friends of Wabash Valley Midwifery
Where's My Midwife? Terre Haute Chapter - http://www.wheresmymidwife.org/

Join Our Facebook Page! - http://www.facebook.com/#%21/group.p...42794109077400

Sign our petition! - http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/terrehautemidwives/

Also - WE NEED HELP~ if you are interested in helping our cause and potentially picketing Union Hospital, let me know!


----------

